
Every night, a deputy parks at the home of the HSN founder’s widow - howard941
https://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/every-night-a-deputy-parks-at-the-home-of-the-hsn-founders-widow-the-bill-so-far-750000-20181123/
======
pinewurst
Incorrect title - article says she's paid the county $750K so far for this
service

------
kwillets
SF has the same thing, except the cops are off-duty (moonlighting). That's why
it's safe at the Getty mansion even while the rest of the city goes to hell.

